# Entertaining Game



## Scarecrow (Mar 2, 2006)

Here is a little zombie game I found (Where else?) on the internet. I had quite a bit of fun trying to stay alive and away from the Dead climbing out of graves shambling towards me. 

Link

I got to stage 12 before they finally got me.


Does anyone know who H.P Lovecraft is? I don't, but I get the feeling I should.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

H.P. Lovecraft was the #1 Horror writer of his time.....he wrote The Raven and The Pit and the Pengulum (sp?)


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 2, 2006)

Um, no. That was Edgar Allen Poe.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

D'Oh!!!!
I messed up!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I really love that game!


----------



## grapegrl (Jun 16, 2005)

www.hplovecraft.com

HOWARD PHILLIPS LOVECRAFT (20 August 1890–15 March 1937)
Twentieth-century master of weird and macabre horror fiction...


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I love this game, thanks Scarecrow.....gotta wait till I get home to play more.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2006)

I got to level 11, with 113 'kills' (though how one can kill something already... dead...?).
GREAT zombie-lover's game! Thanks a bunch for the link!

Mike C.


----------



## blackwidow (Jun 13, 2004)

I stink at this! I've already had my arm torn off and then beaten to death with it, been killed by having my head and spine ripped out, and been carried off screaming. I keep coming back for more though...cool game!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

I couldn't get pass stage 13, only 149 kills


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeh, I like this game. The none gammer i'm, so I didnt get to far. My 7yr.old beat me. But he kept switching between guns. Cheater,lol.


----------



## ronhurst (Oct 30, 2004)

Finally beat me own high score.
Made it to Stage 22 with 347 kills.


----------

